# Namsf member joe hummel



## SMOKER ELI (Jan 5, 2015)

http://foreclosurepedia.org/while-you-were-sleeping-foreclosurepedia-was-digging-deep-on-joe-hummel/

ANYBODY HAVE ANY DEALINGS WITH THIS CROOK? theres a couple of interesting articles about hummel an NAMFS.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

SMOKER ELI said:


> http://foreclosurepedia.org/while-you-were-sleeping-foreclosurepedia-was-digging-deep-on-joe-hummel/
> 
> ANYBODY HAVE ANY DEALINGS WITH THIS CROOK? theres a couple of interesting articles about hummel an NAMFS.


Contact me at
[email protected]

we are investigating this company...Right now I have a couple people willing to go on the record....please contact me...this is one pompus ass I would love to be involved nailing to the fricken wall....

Thankx


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

SMOKER ELI said:


> http://foreclosurepedia.org/while-you-were-sleeping-foreclosurepedia-was-digging-deep-on-joe-hummel/
> 
> ANYBODY HAVE ANY DEALINGS WITH THIS CROOK? theres a couple of interesting articles about hummel an NAMFS.


You have experience with this guy? Are you in the business? I noticed its your first post.


----------



## SMOKER ELI (Jan 5, 2015)

yea he took me for 9k. I know 2 other guys he got for 6k each.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

SMOKER ELI said:


> yea he took me for 9k. I know 2 other guys he got for 6k each.


Sorry to hear it!


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Scum*

U should hop on a plane and give him a visit


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

http://aladayllc.com/2015/01/07/lia...ar-execs-drug-addicts-ppi-watchlist-addition/

Contact me...the numbers are rising every minute....I have been sent a lot of information showing illegal back charges...

They are back charging companies that chose not to do business with them..."In case they get back charged from the client"....


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Unbelievable to me how bad some of these people are. Wow...


----------

